# Tu pars de la caisse



## l'écrieur (4 Avril 2011)

->ici



			
				La Moque a dit:
			
		

> Les charges déposées dans la nuit ont été réglées pour exploser une  heure (ouvrable) que je suis seul à connaitre. Je préviendrais juste,  quelques minutes avant la déflagration finale, mon petit Bobby qui a  toujours, et avec un enthousiasme jubilatoire, dénoncé ses petits  camarades.



C'est Ed, qui dénonce avec un enthousiasme jubilatoire. Bobby jubile devant les poitrines généreuses.

Et puis c'est très désagréable de voir les modos discuter dans un fil qu'ils ont pris soin de fermer au préalable.  
Désagréable et mal poli !
Ça oblige à créer des fils pour répondre, c'est pas bon pour le bilan carbone !


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2011)

Poil aux hormones...


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Avril 2011)

Toi, je vais te filer un autoportrait dans le buffet.


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ->ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cest exact. Mais tsais cquelle te dit, la Modération ? 



Bobby a dit:


> EDITH : par contre, je ne crois pas trop à la théorie de la conspiration, moi... Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà expliqué, mais je pense que les bisouroots sont juste des gros manches à couilles.
> C'est tout.



Ça aussi, cest exact. Que Bobby cest peut-être pas une balance, mais quand même une tepu.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est Ed, qui dénonce avec un enthousiasme jubilatoire. Bobby jubile devant les poitrines généreuses.



Voilà, rendons à César... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Et pis, Bobby, il boit aussi


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2011)

Et il sentirait mauvais que ça métonnerait quà moitié.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Avril 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Et il sentirait mauvais que ça métonnerait quà moitié.



Uniquement quand il est ulcéré. En cas d'ulcération, la pustule est odorante. Sinon, non.


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est Ed, qui dénonce avec un enthousiasme jubilatoire. Bobby jubile devant les poitrines généreuses.



Non. Ed _a_ dénoncé. Et puis il a disparu.
Puis Bobby est passé me voir. Il m'a expliqué que ses moyens, en cette période de crise du logement, ne lui permettaient plus de s'offrir des laitières de premier choix. Alors un budget spécial lui a été accordé. Depuis il dénonce comme jamais Ed ne l'a fait.
Presque trop d'ailleurs : Il dénonçait Web'O et Crakou comme Suissesses, Jugnin comme Breton, l'Ecrieur comme jean-foutre, ce que tout le monde sait et dont on se fout.
Un jour il m'a même envoyé un mail pour me dénoncer. Il a fallu sévir, ca devenait n'importe quoi. On se serait cru chez Renault.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bobby jubile devant les poitrines généreuses.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. J'ai moi-même une poitrine généreuse, eh bien il n'a jamais jubilé tant que ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Désagréable et mal poli !



Désagréable certes, mal poli, aussi, même si visiblement, aux dires de l'Amok, Booby s'est donné du mal.


----------



## boodou (5 Avril 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bobby jubile devant les poitrines généreuses.





DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact. J'ai moi-même une poitrine généreuse, eh bien il n'a jamais jubilé tant que ça.



Bobby est aussi amateur de lingerie fine. Soit plus délicat, plus apprêté.
Te laisserais-tu aller Doc ? Où sont les petites attentions des débuts ? 
Bobby a besoin d'un peu de magie, de pétales de fleurs et de bougies, de dîners surprises, et parfois, oui parfois, d'un cock ring &#8230; il faut le dire !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Avril 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Bobby est aussi amateur de lingerie fine...



Ha, je croyais que c'était de chemises de bûcheron entrebâillées et de vieux pulls agrandis qu'il est amateur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha, je croyais que c'était de chemises de bûcheron entrebâillées et de vieux pulls agrandis qu'il est amateur...



Ça doit dépendre de ce sur quoi ça s'entrebâille


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2011)

C'est bien simple : tu mets une robe sur un balai, il siffle le balai !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2011)

Même les écossais en kilt changent de trottoir quand ils le croisent. C'est dire...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Même les écossais en kilt changent de trottoir quand ils le croisent. C'est dire...


Oui, mais ils font ça à tout le monde : à moi aussi ça m'arrive.


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2011)

On se gausse, mais ce n'est pas drôle : il a suivi de nombreux traitements. Ceux-ci prirent fin lorsqu'il fut surpris par un infirmier de nuit, essayant de s'accoupler avec un abat jour qu'il appelait fiévreusement "Marie Antoinette".
Rapport du directeur de l'institut : irrécupérable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Rapport du directeur de l'institut : irrécupérable.


L'abbat-jour ?


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Avril 2011)

T'es sûr que c'est Marie Antionette le pseudo de porn'star du doc ? C'est pas plutôt Marie Couches-toi là ? Ceci dit abat-jour, ça lui vas bien... Avec ça paire de nibbards façon "la laitière" on est plus proche de l'éclipse que de la lumière tamisée et du contre-jour 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Sa... Pardon, j'ai confondu avec l'autre clown


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

On était chez Jean-Mi, routier picard, on se retrouve au bar du Ritz&#8230; Du charme attendrissant des amitiés anciennes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Même les écossais en kilt changent de trottoir quand ils le croisent. C'est dire...



Les gens en kilt sont mal montés si on ne lit pas la notice.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2011)

Et voilà, on s'absente un peu pour faire semblant de bosser, et le tout macgé se rue sur votre réputation irréprochable pour l'entacher à grands coups de plaisanteries malvenues. 

Vous n'êtes que des hyènes, voià, vous pensez "nichons" quand je pense "courbes délicates". C'est toute la différence entre vous et moi messieurs.


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2011)

Pauvre petite chose...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et voilà, on s'absente un peu pour faire semblant de bosser, et le tout macgé se rue sur votre réputation irréprochable pour l'entacher à grands coups de plaisanteries malvenues.
> 
> Vous n'êtes que des hyènes, voià, vous pensez "nichons" quand je pense "courbes délicates". C'est toute la différence entre vous et moi messieurs.



Ouais on dit ça, mais en dessous de 95D tu penses "oeuf au plat", tout le monde le sait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2011)

Môôôssieur fab truc. 

Sachez que 95 D c'est tout pourri. Pourquoi pas 110 D aussi? 

Nan, 85 E, là d'accord c'est intéressant. Le bonnet a son importance certes, mais le tour de poitrine doit rester raisonnable, c'est la clef de tout. 
Je ne suis pas un sauvage tout de même.


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Môôôssieur fab truc.
> 
> Sachez que 95 D c'est tout pourri. Pourquoi pas 110 D aussi?



Tiens, Canon a sorti de nouveaux reflex ? Et t'essaierait pas un peu de détourner l'attention en parlant photo, toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Pour faire un panorama qui fait le tour de la fille, il faut plus de photos sur un 110D que sur un 95D.
C'est plus de travail.
Même nu et en noir et blanc.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Avril 2011)

Bande de secoués du bocal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bande de secoués du bocal.


Dégage. 
Oust.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oust.


 
Ah ouais ?
Je n'y suis jamais allé.


----------



## iMacounet (6 Avril 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dégage.
> Oust.


Dis bobbytrucmuche tu parle mieux.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dis bobbytrucmuche tu parle mieux.



Revois déjà tes cours de conjugaison avant de donner des leçons à Bobby, petit malappris !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h02 ----------

Sans parler de la forme même de ta phrase qui ne veut rien dire.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

Ni du manque d'imagination&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------

&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2011)

Oui, c'est niveau maternelle supérieure


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dis bobbytrucmuche tu parle mieux.


 
Mais...
Qui es-tu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dis bobbytrucmuche tu parle mieux.



Cadeau


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dis bobbytrucmuche tu parle mieux.



Je trouve aussi. Il est révélateur qu'il prohibe de son vocabulaire le terme peu délicat de "nichons", tout en évitant de trébucher sur quelques "aréoles" voire "mamelons", pour leur préférer l'appellation de "courbes délicates", assez évocatrices certes, quoique géographiquement plus difficiles à localiser.

PS : j'ai un doute "Bobbytrucmuche" serait-il le nom d'un ustensile qui sert communément de pourvoyeur de plaisir solitaire ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Avril 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je trouve aussi. Il est révélateur qu'il prohibe de son vocabulaire le terme peu délicat de "nichons", tout en évitant de trébucher sur quelques "aréoles" voire "mamelons", pour leur préférer l'appellation de "courbes délicates", assez évocatrices certes, quoique géographiquement plus difficiles à localiser.
> 
> PS : j'ai un doute "Bobbytrucmuche" serait-il le nom d'un ustensile qui sert communément de pourvoyeur de plaisir solitaire ?



Ouais bah c'est toi qui l'dit c'est toi qui y'est! 

Ah ah!! Ché!! 



(et pas l'droit d'retoucher son père!)


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Avril 2011)

Tibo a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'ai un doute "Bobbytrucmuche" serait-il le nom d'un ustensile qui sert communément de pourvoyeur de plaisir solitaire ?


 un chausse pied ? Une brosse a chiottes ? Une rappe de pédicure ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un chausse pied ? Une brosse a chiottes ? Une rappe de pédicure ?



gourmande...


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un chausse pied ? Une brosse a chiottes ? Une rappe de pédicure ?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Avril 2011)

QueueNenni

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

tirhum sait aussi croquer des pin-ups vénusiennes spongiformes


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>



Voila qui va faire rêver quelques célibataires endurci(e)s et leur donner des heures de plaisir ininterrompues.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2011)

Je trouve un petit peu qu'c'est un tout petit peu la fête à Bobby, ce fil, là.

C'est pas du tout le sujet de début!


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais c'est rigolo... :style:
Nan ?!&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila qui va faire rêver quelques célibataires endurci(e)s et leur donner des heures de plaisir ininterrompues.



surtout s'il gigote des petites pattes bien en cadence...  :love:


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est rigolo... :style:
> Nan ?!&#8230;



"_Avec Bobby, des heures de fou rire garanti_" !
On peut en adopter un ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2011)

Amok a dit:


> "_Avec Bobby, des heures de fou rire garanti_" !
> On peut en adopter un ?



Ils ont cassé le moule après le premier exemplaire. Par peur je crois.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

Une pièce unique, donc, il faut en prendre soin... 
C'est ce que l'on fait ici... :style:


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Avril 2011)

Ouais ouais, c'est ça. 
Genre "qui aime bien chatie bien" et tout et tout ?

Mon oeil, vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros jaloux, c'est tout !


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2011)

À poil, toi !&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais ouais, c'est ça.
> Genre "qui aime bien chatie bien" et tout et tout ?
> 
> Mon oeil, vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros jaloux, c'est tout !


*
Quoi ?
Qui est gros ?*


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mon oeil, vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros jaloux, c'est tout !



Il doit avoir une botte secrète : si ça se trouve il fait "pouic-pouic" quand on appuie dessus :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mon oeil, vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros jaloux, c'est tout !



Exaque!
Ils sont jaloux de mon sexe à pile (P77 inside©) voilà le fond du problème.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ils sont jaloux de mon sexe à pile (P77 inside©) voilà le fond du problème.


J'aimerais assez voir tes accus.


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> *
> Quoi ?
> Qui est gros ?*



J'ai ma p'tite idée, mais j'me tais.


----------



## 'chon (9 Avril 2011)

(on me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est trop court! c'est un monde!)


----------



## stephaaanie (9 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> *
> Quoi ?
> Qui est gros ?*



Ca dépend, t'habites à combien de kilomètres de Tours ?


----------

